# No more sticky pedal for me. Thanx BMWNA



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

It was 2 weeks and 2 days from the first time I spoke to Bill Stuart to the day I got the sticky pedal fix. The minute I drove off I noticed a "slicker" pedal. It felt better than any of the previous 2 even when they were not hot. I think it even makes me a little smoother on my starts from 1st gear. The part # is different from the one I just got installed 2 months ago. I think they finally got it right. Reminds me of the feeling I got when I received the steering retrofit.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Please post more information about this "fix" - part numbers, what you did to get them todo it, etc, so the rest of this can get this done! :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Did you get this done at Towne? I was thinking about calling to get the sticky pedal fix. How long did it take for the part to come in? More info would be appreciated.


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Part Number is

35-40-6-762-481.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks Ben! :thumbup:


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

Ack said:


> *Thanks Ben! :thumbup: *


I am almost positive this is the Part number for a manual car so if you have step the parts are different since the steps require a pedal that gives you the kick down point.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

This is the person to call to get the part shipped to your local dealership:



Webguy330i said:


> *Call Bill Stuart directly: 201-573-2186
> 
> (credit goes to Marv from the yahoo group for the number)*


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Werd Ack, I have yet to hear from Holtz. =/ I chose to have them do the pedal because I don't know when/if I'd be able to make it to Buffalo, plus that'd require a loaner and all sorts of bullsheit I don't want to deal with. 

Did you get a call from Bill yet about setting up an appointment?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Werd Ack, I have yet to hear from Holtz. =/ I chose to have them do the pedal because I don't know when/if I'd be able to make it to Buffalo, plus that'd require a loaner and all sorts of bullsheit I don't want to deal with.
> 
> Did you get a call from Bill yet about setting up an appointment? *


I have to call Bill still. Also, too bad you couldn't come out to B-lo. I still owe you lunch. 

We're you on VK or something? I noticed you hadn't posted in awhile.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> I have to call Bill still. Also, too bad you couldn't come out to B-lo. I still owe you lunch.
> 
> We're you on VK or something? I noticed you hadn't posted in awhile. *


Yeah it is too bad, but I will be up eventually. MY g/f just picked up a GGP IS300 btw, we're doing delivery today! So now we got 2 known 330's and 2 known IS3's running around B-lo and Crotchester. 

BTW, she really wanted the blue (your buddy got that right?) but had to go with the gray since it was on the lot and they couldn't locate another new blue one anywhere. 5spd + blue = extremely freakin rare.

I was on VK for the last 2 weeks, pimpin it in Florida. Plus work is kicking my ass right now. But hey I can't complain otherwise!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Yeah it is too bad, but I will be up eventually. MY g/f just picked
> up a GGP IS300 btw, we're doing delivery today! So now we got
> ...


*Officially Hijacked*

Sweet dude! Tell you g/f congrats! Yeah my buddy does have 
the blue in manual. He bought it down in Queens when he 
stopped home last month.

Here's some pics I took this weekend of our cars . . .


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack said:


> *This is the person to call to get the part shipped to your local dealership:
> 
> *


You have to call and order the part yourself? So I couldn't just call up my dealer and have them replace the part?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> Officially Hijacked
> 
> ...


Damn dude that intensa blue is so dope!!! I wish we could have found her a blue one. Oh well. I'll be taking some pics today of our cars together. Luckily I just washed my wheels yesterday!


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

ff said:


> *
> 
> You have to call and order the part yourself? So I couldn't just call up my dealer and have them replace the part? *


Bill told me that there is a TSB that was sent out to dealers so they should have all the info including new part numbers.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

I JUST got off the phone with Bill Stuart (very nice guy) and he told me as of Tuesday an "official notice" went out to all BMWNA dealerships informing them that BMW recognized the Sticky Pedal as an issue and will replace parts under warranty. 

He told me to simply call me dealer and they would be able to obtain the parts in two to three days. 

My first service is in about 1500 mi so I am going to try to get the pedal replaced then.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

ERK said:


> *I JUST got off the phone with Bill Stuart (very nice guy) and he told me as of Tuesday an "official notice" went out to all BMWNA dealerships informing them that BMW recognized the Sticky Pedal as an issue and will replace parts under warranty.
> 
> He told me to simply call me dealer and they would be able to obtain the parts in two to three days.
> 
> My first service is in about 1500 mi so I am going to try to get the pedal replaced then. *


I'm going to call my dealer and see if they can order this for me. I'll be a much happier owner when this is fixed.


----------



## Sunridge (Jan 25, 2002)

How can Canadians get the fix as well??


thx


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Sunridge said:


> *How can Canadians get the fix as well?? thx *


As far as I know, the TSB strictly prohibits Canadians from getting the fix under warranty. They figured since you get such a large discount on the vehicle price compared with your friendly neighbors to your South, that you could afford the fix with your own $$. . 

Actually, you should just call your dealer and let them know that BMWNA sent out this notice. They should have received it by now anyway. If/when you do call, post what your dealer said. There are a lot of TO owners on this site.


----------



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

*by the way*

The installation only took about 1/2 hr. Hey Ack. I saw your car at Towne. Nice ride.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: by the way*



bonrob said:


> *The installation only took about 1/2 hr. Hey Ack. I saw your car at Towne. Nice ride. *


1/2 hour. Great. I'll be able to have it done while I wait then.

Thanks bonrob!  I only wish I was driving it now. I took the faceplate off so its too bad you couldn't listen to it. It sounds even better than it looks. Adam told me someone checked out the car who posts on here, but I couldn't figure out who. Do you actually live in B-lo or in one of the suburbs?

Edit: Do you know what exactly was replaced (whole pedal assembly or one of the parts leading to the throttle)?


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Nice and smooth*

Got the new pedal yesterday. Smooth as a brazilian wax.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I've had my 325i for less than 2 weeks. I haven't noticed any problems with the sticky pedal. Is this a problem for all e46s or does it effect just an unfortunate few?


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

ERK said:


> *I JUST got off the phone with Bill Stuart (very nice guy) and he told me as of Tuesday an "official notice" went out to all BMWNA dealerships informing them that BMW recognized the Sticky Pedal as an issue and will replace parts under warranty.
> 
> He told me to simply call me dealer and they would be able to obtain the parts in two to three days.
> 
> My first service is in about 1500 mi so I am going to try to get the pedal replaced then. *


Any news as to when a fix will come along for the "sticky clutch" syndrome??


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Nice and smooth*



Daniel said:


> *Got the new pedal yesterday. Smooth as a brazilian wax. *


really? Where'd you get the work done?


----------



## bsm325xi (Mar 24, 2002)

geomax said:


> *
> 
> Any news as to when a fix will come along for the "sticky clutch" syndrome?? *


I think that I also had this problem. It has disappeared for now. What were your symptoms?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

bsm325xi said:


> *
> 
> I think that I also had this problem. It has disappeared for now. What were your symptoms? *


Notchy feel in the accelerator. Sort of like there are steps in the pedal, that is on....stick.....on.....stick

I described it as though there was a piece of gum stuck under the pedal

FTR I got the call yesterday from one of Bill's interns. She said that I requested a new pedal.........duh.........I already got one replacement which has not yet acted up, but it is the old part. I will call to today to schedule the "new" and "improved version


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Notchy feel in the accelerator. Sort of like there are steps in the pedal, that is on....stick.....on.....stick
> 
> I described it as though there was a piece of gum stuck under the pedal*


doesn't it only happen when the weather is hot, though?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> doesn't it only happen when the weather is hot, though? *


I've noticed it even when its in the 60's outside. As it gets hotter, it usually gets worse.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Ack-

I guess you're the first! I'm glad to hear your so happy. My dealer still hasn't gotten the part in (suppsoedly) a week after ordering it. :dunno: 

Can't wait! Is the feel a bit stiffer now or is it about the same effort or lighter?


----------



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

*2 parts replaced*

2 pieces were replaced. The module and base plate I believe, I don't have the paper work in front of me but it was 2 separate pieces.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

robg said:


> *Ack-
> 
> I guess you're the first! I'm glad to hear your so happy. My dealer still hasn't gotten the part in (suppsoedly) a week after ordering it. :dunno:
> 
> Can't wait! Is the feel a bit stiffer now or is it about the same effort or lighter? *


Actually bonrob is the first. I'm waiting to get mine in. Hopefully it will come in sometime next week.

bonrob, can you answer robg's question?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *
> 
> doesn't it only happen when the weather is hot, though? *


I've answered that several times, try the search :tsk:

Mostly when hot and humid but during the winter if you blast the heat in the a.m. it will cause the same characteristics. It's basically the dampness of surrounding air that causes the plastic components to feel sticky.


----------



## bonrob (May 3, 2002)

*pedal feel*

the accel pedal has about the same resistance to the original except it smooooth all the way. when you feather the throttle there is no notchiness at all.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice, I just confirmed that my pedal has been ordered and I should expect to make an appointment next week. Bill really pulled through, all I had to do was mention my name at the service desk and they had me written down already. Nice deal, I cannot wait to get this thing installed!! This'll be my 3rd pedal.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Chris,

Are you still getting it installed in Roch?

I just spoke with Adam at Towne, and he's ordering mine today. Hopefully it will be in next week. :thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Chris,
> 
> Are you still getting it installed in Roch?
> 
> I just spoke with Adam at Towne, and he's ordering mine today. Hopefully it will be in next week. :thumbup: *


Yeah, but fear not... my 30k service is only 10k miles away which I'll def. do in Buffalo. We'll get together before that I'm sure... still gotta hit up TO sometime!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, but fear not... my 30k service is only 10k miles away which I'll def. do in Buffalo. We'll get together before that I'm sure... still gotta hit up TO sometime! *


Damn straight. If you're free, we should try to do this before the end of the month.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> Damn straight. If you're free, we should try to do this before the end of the month. *


Haha, dude this is my busiest month to date. I'm fockin swamped! :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Haha, dude this is my busiest month to date. I'm fockin swamped! :bawling: :bawling: *


Sounds like the perfect reason to head out to TO then, doesn't it? 

I'm sure we'll figure something out.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like the perfect reason to head out to TO then, doesn't it?
> 
> I'm sure we'll figure something out. *


I also have a couple other things i gotta do before I can splurge on a TO trip... you know that damn money tree I planted never grew up to much! :tsk:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone elses dealer find out that the part is on backorder? My dealer said that they got word on this from the warehouse on Friday. :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> *Anyone elses dealer find out that the part is on backorder? My dealer said that they got word on this from the warehouse on Friday. :dunno: *


It very well may be. I got my pedal directly from Bill @ BMWNA (he setup the part shipment to my dealer) so I didn't have to worry about it. For the rest of the nation I wouldn't be surprised if it takes a couple weeks to get the pedal since they JUST started making them in mass quantities in Germany.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Adam said the part came in. One day... not bad at all.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *Adam said the part came in. One day... not bad at all. *


That was pretty quick. :yikes: I hope my part is in also. If I don't here from Adam today, I'll call him tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

If mine's in then yours has to be in cause you ordered it a while ago.:thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *If mine's in then yours has to be in cause you ordered it a while ago.:thumbup: *


Hehe, if only it was always that simple right?


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

never is..... 
oh yeah and th door sills I ordered came to my house today and they are the wrong ones. SURPRISE!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *never is.....
> oh yeah and th door sills I ordered came to my house today and they are the wrong ones. SURPRISE! *


What else is new . . . Did Adam order them for you?

Also, your trim looks good in silver. I don't know how it would look in red. If you did it, you would definitely want to clear-coat them. When you come out, we'll take some shots of the trim and photoshop them to see what they would look like in other colors.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Webguy--

i also dealt directly w/ Bill. But from what he told me, the process was that they faxed a list of parts to the dealer you requested, and it wasup to the dealer to order the parts. Is that not what happened w/ you? I've been on his list since November or December (whenever it started). I was one of the first people that got the parts faxed to my dealer too.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> *Webguy--
> 
> i also dealt directly w/ Bill. But from what he told me, the process was that they faxed a list of parts to the dealer you requested, and it wasup to the dealer to order the parts. Is that not what happened w/ you? I've been on his list since November or December (whenever it started). I was one of the first people that got the parts faxed to my dealer too. *


Rob, when I go down there tomorrow I'll try to remember to ask them if they ordered the part or if it was ordered for them. I'll let you know.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Chris.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

No problem. Oh and btw, you inspired me:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *No problem. Oh and btw, you inspired me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool-- where did you do that? I actually did my top speed run on the autobahn when I was doing euro-delivery last year.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> *
> 
> Cool-- where did you do that? I actually did my top speed run on the autobahn when I was doing euro-delivery last year. *


Well it wasn't the autobahn I can tell ya that much...  But fear not there was no traffic for many many miles. I plan on taking euro delivery of my next bimmer, hopefully an M3 if all goes well between now and mid-2004.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Is the sticky pedal thing intermittent or is it constant. Up until today my pedal was fine. The ironic thing is that I was having some stuff done to my car and after picking it up from the dealership I noticed it for the first time. My car is in a garage 90% of the time and it doesn't really get hot. Today my car was sitting in the lot all day and when I got in the interior temp was boiling. As the car cooled down the sticky pedal wasn't as bad. Also, I feel the pedal "click" after lifting off the pedal. So is this the sticky pedal problem? TIA


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mike-- yes it is. The problem worsens w/ heat and humidity. In the middle of winter its barely noticeable.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I have noticed my pedal getting 'sticky' too, especially in warm weather. I thought that I would have escaped the problem with my fairly recent production date.

I guess I'll be bringing it into a dealer sometime soon here. :tsk:

--SONET


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Just got a call from Adam. The part is in! I'm going to try to get it done either later today or tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

Pete 
Let me know how it turns out I'm bringing mine in Thursday of next week to get it fixed probably in the morning but I can stay for a while. Got time for a beer?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> *Webguy--
> 
> i also dealt directly w/ Bill. But from what he told me, the process was that they faxed a list of parts to the dealer you requested, and it wasup to the dealer to order the parts. Is that not what happened w/ you? I've been on his list since November or December (whenever it started). I was one of the first people that got the parts faxed to my dealer too. *


Alright I got the skinny here:

What happened for me is that BMWNA faxed my dealership, saying that I had contacted them about a new part and that I needed it ordered for me. The dealership placed the actual order, however they did NOT do it in the conventional manner. They must fax the order to a special number at BMW. They cannot go through the regular parts ordering system, it has to be done this way. That special fax # is on the TSB and on the fax that BMWNA sent my dealership.

I tried to get a print out of the actual TSB with all the nitty gritty but to no avail.

BTW the pedal is astoundingly better than the last, much smoother and easier to manipulate. I'm extremely happy and I hope it continues to be this way for the next 2 years!


----------

